# Will 6105 Dial Fit A 6309 Movement ?



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Do the feet line up and the dial cover the day without an overlap?


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes, but the day will be covered as the 6105 was date only.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

I know I've got a 6105 just wanted to know if it leaves the date centred in the dial window


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=6105+dial+6309


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

They do indeed, here's one I did a couple of weeks ago

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=67905&st=0&p=683196&hl=bitsa&fromsearch=1&#entry683196


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

wookie said:


> They do indeed, here's one I did a couple of weeks ago
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=67905&st=0&p=683196&hl=bitsa&fromsearch=1&#entry683196


Lovely job.Im thinking of using a snowflake handset on the 6105 dial.I've been looking for a Google image of that combo but nothing so far.Has anybody here tried it?


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Ah, the 6109... A lovely mod 

I've got a 6105 and a 6309, so when the bits were sitting about doing nothing, a 6109 mod was the obvious choice. I think I actually prefer it to my 6105, just because of the slightly chunkier strap option - 22mm rather than 20.

I kept the original 6105 handset because I like the traffic light second hand, but snowflakes should look good. Post pics when it's done!

RB


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm still undecided about the dial I'm thinking of the 7002 with the snowflake hands and 6105 seconds.Will the dial feet on the 7002 line up on the 6309 movement?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

No, I think you would have cut the feet off and use dial dots, you could use a 6309-7290 dial which is similar but it would expose the day wheel

wookie


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

wookie said:


> No, I think you would have cut the feet off and use dial dots, you could use a 6309-7290 dial which is similar but it would expose the day wheel
> 
> wookie


Thought that might be the case  I'll have to keep searching for a date only dial I like the look of.


----------

